# Schooling fish - top half tank



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Any recommendations for a schooling fish that will stay in the top half of the tank?
The tank is a 58G planted.


Thanks


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I have the Boehlkea fredcochui (Blue tetra) as a top layer schooling fish.
It takes some time for it to adjust and get it's real colors, but when it does it is quite beautiful.
One warning it's a jumper, i have an open top and have lost some of mine.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I've got harlequin rasboras in one of my tanks - they stay mostly above the halfway line, out in the open. The big exception is when some individuals decide to go off and do their own thing.

-Carl


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Boehlkea fredcochui will scale nip other fishes just a warning there..

fish for top half of tank would depend on whats on the bottom half..so whas on your bottom half?


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

ranmasatome said:


> Boehlkea fredcochui will scale nip other fishes just a warning there..
> 
> fish for top half of tank would depend on whats on the bottom half..so whas on your bottom half?


Good to know, but i have not had any problems with that.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Bolivian Rams are in my bottom and in the middle some cardinals


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

The fish you have would probably appreciate little movement. Have you considered hatchet fish?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i second that..its just that they jump quite a lot..


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

decided on some harlequin rasboras


----------

